# Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?



## JOSHI (8. August 2004)

Da ich nun bei den Ruten & Rollen zugeschlagen habe und auch bei der Schnur (dank der Tips aus diesem Board) bescheid weiss, komme ich nun zu den 'Kleinigkeiten' der fertigen Angel. 
Da ich erstmal ausschliesslich am Forellenteich angeln werde und das zu 90 % mit der Schlepptechnik tun wollte (bin eher ein aktiver als passiver Mensch), wollte ich mal rumhorchen, was Ihr so empfehlt als Pose und welche Haken (Grösse) ich am besten verwende. Allerdings werde ich auch eine 2. Rute mitbenutzen, die dann auf die Forelle 'wartet'. Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass so lange, schmale Posen (Pfaufeder) ideal sein soll. Stimmt das?

Habe mir auch schon 3fach-Wirbel gekauft - ein guter Freund hat mir dazu geraten, da der Forellenteig dann besser 'dreht'. 

Danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## Cloud (8. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

Jo Pfauenfedern sind sehr gut zum schleppen...
Was du aber auch nicht vernachlässigen solltest sind Spirolinos. 
Haken nehme ich so 10 - 12 er


----------



## peterSbizarre (8. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

am besten eine lange, schlanke feststellpose. gibts eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten laden.
das schleppen mit der pose ist aber lange nicht universell und funktioniert nur richtig effektiv in kleineren teichen, die in ufernähe 1,50m tief sind. ausserdem dürfen die forellen nicht zu hoch an der wasseroberfläche sein (sind sie aber jetzt sehr oft :q )
für weitere würfe und flacheres wasser sind andere methoden überlegen.

das mit der zweiten rute ist eher etwas für schlechte beisstage oder wenn die forellen nur auf passive köder beissen. ansonsten bist du mit einer rute flexibler, näher am fisch und fängst deshalb auch mehr.

die hakengrössen 6, 8 und 10 sind gängig für alle köder (für maden und lachseier auch 12, 14 und 16) und am besten. am besten kaufst du dir davon ein paar päckchen lose haken (z.b. brassenhaken von gamakatsu) und bindest diese auf vorfächer der stärke 0,14 - 0,20 bei längen von 0,60m bis 2m. (je nach situation und grösse der forellen). fürs schleppen mit der pose nimmst du 0,60 - 0,80m lange vorfächer.


----------



## Basi8811 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

Ich benutze runde, HB Posen 4g mit 8er Haken.

Aber für gewöhnlich sollen schmale besser sein, fische nur lieber mit den dicken runden.


----------



## JOSHI (8. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

Das mit dem Hakenbinden ist so eine Sache. Habe das ja noch nie gemacht und hätte bei jedem Biss bestimmt nicht so das Vertrauen in die eigenhändig gebundenen Haken. Was ist denn an den Brassenhaken so besonderes? Warum verkauft man die dann nicht als Forellenhaken?

Welche Methoden sind den bei flachen Gewässern (weiss gar nicht, wie tief der Forellenteich vor Ort ist#c, glaub 2,50 m oder so) besser?


----------



## peterSbizarre (8. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

die forellenhaken die es auf dem markt gibt sind alle fertig gebunden. wahrscheinlich geht die industrie davon aus dass der forellenteichangler ein fauler und ungeschickter mensch ist#d

das mit dem binden musst du dann lernen. es ist auf jedenfall besser (falls du vor hast modern auf forellen zu gehen :q ) eine auswahl von verschiedenen hakengrössen an verschiedenlangen vorfächern mit verschiedenen durchmessern dabei zu haben.
dabei brauchst du für jede methode eine etwas andere vorfachlänge:
für pose wiegesagt 0,60 - 0,80, das gleiche gilt auch für stricios, rugbys und ghosts.
und für wasserkugeln, ballerinas und sbiros kommen dann die langen vorfächer von 1,20m bis 2,00m zum einsatz. 
die seite www.forellenteichangeln.de auf der die methoden vorgestellt werden kennst du ja!?

ich würde mir ausserdem gründlich überlegen zu welchem put&take-see ich fahre, denn wirklich günstig sind sie ja alle nicht. 
hat dein teich einen namen oder vielleicht sogar eine homepage?


----------



## snofla (9. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

hi JOSH #h 

zum schleppen ist ja alles gesagt.ich würd an deiner stelle unten ein blinkerplättchen vorschalten.

ich habe an der zweiten rute immer ne wasserkugel mit ca 2 meter vorfach und nen 14er bis 16er haken auf den ich zwei maden und eine verpuppte drauftu.klappt bei beissfaulen forellen sehr gut die maden schwimmen fein ander oberfläche. :q


----------



## Linti (9. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

zum schleppen benutze ich eine mischnung aus teich und maden und das ganze mit nem spiro. 
ich habe aber festgestellt, das das ganz unterschiedlich ist. mal beissen die forellen auf weissen teich, den anderen tag ignorieren sie weiss und beissen besser an grün! paradox, oder?


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

oberflächen sbirolino is am besten....


----------



## Pickerfan (9. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

Sbiros sind auf jedenfall die beste Lösung da Du jede Wassertiefe erreichen kannst und fast alle Ködergrössen verwenden kannst


----------



## JOSHI (9. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Posen zum Forellen-Schlepp-Angeln?*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Ich habe mir 2 schöne schmale Feststellposen besorgt - mir gefallen die sehr gut und wenn ich Forelle wäre, dann tät ich mich immer an den Dingern orientieren :q. 

Da ich mich ja auch schon etwas auch www.forellenteichangeln.de umgesehen habe, steht wohl dem erfolgreichen Angeln nix mehr im Weg.

Was den Forellenteich angeht, der liegt in Hottviller bei Bitche, nahe der D-F Grenze (Zweibrücken). Das ist knapp 20 min entfernt von mir. Da bezahlt man 9 Euro für den ganzen Tag( 8-18 Uhr), kann 2 oder 3 Ruten benutzen. Ist ganz ok denke ich.


----------

